# Burnt clutch - smelly!!!



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Well, I was driving up a steep hill in busy traffic and had to stop/start on a hill as I waited for the traffic lights. Now I didn't use my handbrake and just used clutch control (as I've always done with every car I've driven).

Then I encountered one of the worst smells ever - as though someone had thrown some rotten eggs into the back seat of the car. I didn't know what it was and continued to drive up to the lights as they turned red. I took the car out of gear and then tried to engage 1st gear and I could not get it to engage. The clutch pedal height seemed to have reduced as I was only able to push around 3 inches. So hazards on and turned off the car. I tried again and it engaged and so off I went very slowly. 

I parked up in a car park and carried on to my meal and when I returned to the car after about 6 hours the smell was still lingering but it feels absolutely fine to drive now. I've done around 40 miles since and it feels back to normal (although the smell is still present in the cabin).

Is this a case of a burnt clutch and do I need it replacing - or have I been lucky?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

may of been lucky but tbh holding it on the clutch in traffic / on hills isn't going to do it any favours tbh..


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

How many miles is on your subaru, mileage...


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> How many miles is on your subaru, mileage...


I don't own the Scooby anymore.

I now have a derv Audi A4 with 106k miles on the clock.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Is the clutch slipping, whilst going up the hill revving but no power, does the engine make a rattling sound, if so, when pressing the clutch down, does the rattling stop.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Is the clutch slipping, whilst going up the hill revving but no power, does the engine make a rattling sound, if so, when pressing the clutch down, does the rattling stop.


No. It seems fine now. No rattling, goes up and down hills fine and drives like normal. Clutch pedal feels okay as well. Its just the smell at the moment - still stinks of rotten eggs.

Have I had a lucky escape perhaps?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i'd say you have


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

hotwaxxx said:


> No. It seems fine now. No rattling, goes up and down hills fine and drives like normal. Clutch pedal feels okay as well. Its just the smell at the moment - still stinks of rotten eggs.
> 
> Have I had a lucky escape perhaps?


Well thats a good sign then, no rattling and clutch pedal feels fine, no issue there, sounds like a bad experience.

Its very weird the car done that, maybe it was placing to much stress on the clutch, could be anything, but it sorted thats the main thing 

It might be worth while opening car window, so the smell goes away.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

rotten egg smell is usually the cat is on it way out


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I think you had a lucky escape! But saying that, on my old corsa I thrashed it around once on the moors in the snow, lots of clutch work,wheel spins etc (I love the snow!!) and I had the same thing, nasty smell, loose pedal etc and I thought it was ok, 2 weeks later the gears started getting harder and harder to select until one day the car would not come out of the 3rd (on the motorway) and when I get it out, it would not go back into gear and the clutch pedal was completely un-responsive/floppy. I took it in the garage.........they said the clutch was in a million bits! Lesson learnt here: Either don't thrash the clutch or get an up-rated one :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

eek!!! probably dmf needs changed also easily £1k+


----------



## kendo89 (May 3, 2011)

Easy way to see if the clutch is screwed is to put handbrake on hard (5-7 clicks) then put in 5th and let clutch out slowly. If you can hear grinding i would say you have less than a couple thousand left on clutch plate.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

kendo89 said:


> Easy way to see if the clutch is screwed is to put handbrake on hard (5-7 clicks) then put in 5th and let clutch out slowly. If you can hear grinding i would say you have less than a couple thousand left on clutch plate.


I would not try that my friend, thats over the top, sorry to place it like this, can't word it any better than i have..

It will kill it... sorry wrong advice here :doublesho


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> eek!!! probably dmf needs changed also easily £1k+


Thats what i was on about, the rattling from the engine, dmf , as theres no rattling sounds to me the dmf is fine...

Your right there dmf is a expensive job..


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the comment guys.

Took the car out shopping today and it seems to be fine. No noises, clutch pedal goes in and out fine and the gears go in smoothly. I will take it to my local garage on Monday just to seek his opinion but it seems good.

I will say though that I noticed the brake pedal has a lot of give on it when driving today. It braked okay but I had to push a little harder to get it to brake. May need new brakes unless this is an associated problem with the clutch?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

It will be interesting to know what the problem could be.. 

Keep us informed.


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

I would start to budget for a new clutch if you always use it to hold the car instead of the handbrake. 
You could try driving at 40 in 5th, accelerate and tap the clutch for a split second. If it starts to rev thats bad


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I use to hold my car on clutch but since I burned it a bit I try to keep my brakes now on ...


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

It seems to me that it's a bit of a weird story here. If it smelt of eggs clutch doesn't smell of eggs it's a very distinctive smell not very nice one at that. 

What you say does point towards a hot clutch but that doesn't mean it's buggered. If its going to go you will notice it when your driving it might start to slip and the bite point will probably get higher on the travel.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I give you a simple test hotwaxx, when doing 30 mph, place the car in fifth gear, and see if the car pulls, being a tdi, it will pull from there, there will be a little labouring, but don't worry about that, just look at the speedo is moving in mph, should not rev all the way through.

If it pulls, its not your clutch buddie, but get back to me on this one.

Oh by the way no clutch tapping when doing this, i am just checking the strength of the clutch system.


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

Next time use the handbrake instead of the clutch , thats what its there for :thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Although i havent owned an audi or a tdi it sounds like the clutch has overheated. 

You have prob taken some life out of the friction plate so dont be suprised if you need a new clutch soon. It should be ok for a while, but it will need replacing at some point (as all clutches do). use the handbrake in future and save yourself some £££££'s

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Alzak said:


> I use to hold my car on clutch but since I burned it a bit I try to keep my brakes now on ...


Keeping your brakes on is just as bad, it's one of the main causes of warped discs, all the heat from the brakes is concentrated in one spot as you clamp the car still. The hand brake is designed to hold the car so use it.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> I give you a simple test hotwaxx, when doing 30 mph, place the car in fifth gear, and see if the car pulls, being a tdi, it will pull from there, there will be a little labouring, but don't worry about that, just look at the speedo is moving in mph, should not rev all the way through.
> 
> If it pulls, its not your clutch buddie, but get back to me on this one.
> 
> Oh by the way no clutch tapping when doing this, i am just checking the strength of the clutch system.


Hi guys this information i have given to the op, is this correct, just would like to know please


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I would have said the same :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

dubber said:


> I would have said the same :thumb:


Seriously, you have just made my day dubber :thumb: thanks.

Got something right for a change.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Seriously, you have just made my day dubber :thumb: thanks.
> 
> Got something right for a change.


Right - I tried the get up to 30mph in 5th gear and floor the pedal and the car just revved up the rev meter and didn't really pull.

I've dropped it off to a local garage this morning and he will let me know what he thinks. Also noticed that the clutch pedal does not go all the way down to the floor and just goes in around 75%.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Your clutch is gone then i would say.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

burnt clutch smells like a 1000 hot scalextric sets.
I still don't understand why the smell of rotten eggs was entering the cabin???


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

dixon75 said:


> burnt clutch smells like a 1000 hot scalextric sets.
> I still don't understand why the smell of rotten eggs was entering the cabin???


Actually yes. It did smell a little like a hot scalextric set. The smell is still lingering this morning.

Does anyone know from the symptoms given whether it is just a cluth or do I also need a new DPF? Don't want to get ripped off at the garage.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

dixon75 said:


> burnt clutch smells like a 1000 hot scalextric sets.
> *I still don't understand why the smell of rotten eggs was entering the cabin???[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Perhaps he pooped when he realised he might have a clutch bill?


----------



## kendo89 (May 3, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> I would not try that my friend, thats over the top, sorry to place it like this, can't word it any better than i have..
> 
> It will kill it... sorry wrong advice here :doublesho


My advice is sound. If you were take it to a garage more than 50% of them would check it like this.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

hotwaxxx said:


> Right - I tried the get up to 30mph in 5th gear and floor the pedal and the car just revved up the rev meter and didn't really pull.
> 
> I've dropped it off to a local garage this morning and he will let me know what he thinks. Also noticed that the clutch pedal does not go all the way down to the floor and just goes in around 75%.


Sorry to hear that hotwaxxx, if its revving then it sounds like the clutch has gone, could be.

Is the car revving in all gears, the power not being placed on the road, just the rev counter going shooting up in the revs.

What about when changing the gears at right speeds...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

kendo89 said:


> My advice is sound. If you were take it to a garage more than 50% of them would check it like this.


Many apologises kendo89, your probably right there, thanks for the input on this thread :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hotwaxx what power is your diesel Audi, i was wondering does it have a dpf, plus is it six speed.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Sorry to hear that hotwaxxx, if its revving then it sounds like the clutch has gone, could be.
> 
> Is the car revving in all gears, the power not being placed on the road, just the rev counter going shooting up in the revs.
> 
> What about when changing the gears at right speeds...


yup sounds like clutch gone , in my old ibiza gti i went to over take a car , dropped to third and put my foot down , guy in front must have thought i was a right w... as i pulled out to op side of road , but car just revved on me lol


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

It seems to drive fine in all gears when driving normally and changes up and down absolutely fine. However, I tried the 30mph in 5th gear test and it just revved and I didn't really pull off. Plus the pedal seems a bit spongy and doesn't go all the way down (I can change gear by just pushing the clutch pedal in very slightly now).

Its a 140bhp 2006 Audi A4 with six gears but it has been remapped to around 170bhp. 

Does it sound like the clutch has gone or also the dpf? Does anyone know from just the symptoms?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Hotwaxx, good to have you on board on here from your thread.

Ok, you tried the 30mph in 5th gear test, and the car just revved, but went no where, these are the symptoms of the clutch, being chipped it should of shot off quick, after the the labouring from the engine.

Hotwaxxx i;m not 100% certain on this one, the gear changes work well, but is yours a dpf filter version then, to be honest with yourself, i;m not certain of dpf symptoms, all i know its a filter that needs a long drive, to get to temperature, dpfs don't like short drives if the car is not warmed up on a regular basis.

Is that your clutch pedal does not go all the way down.... or brake pedal...


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi Hotwaxx, good to have you on board on here from your thread.
> 
> Ok, you tried the 30mph in 5th gear test, and the car just revved, but went no where, these are the symptoms of the clutch, being chipped it should of shot off quick, after the the labouring from the engine.
> 
> ...


It does have the DPF filter on the car and its actually the clutch pedal that is not going down all the way. I just goes in around 75% of the way and I find that I can change the gears with the pedal pressed in at just 25% of the way. Plus the pedal feels really spongy.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The engine don't shake, then i don't think its the dmf, this is a guess from me but i hope other DW members can help on here, maybe the clutch needs a bleed, to get the air out.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> The engine don't shake, then i don't think its the dmf, this is a guess from me but i hope other DW members can help on here, maybe the clutch needs a bleed, to get the air out.


No shaking and no rattling.

The only thing letting the car down is the actual clutch pedal which doesn't go all the way down. Other than that it seems fine (except revving when doing your test).


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds to me something is stuck but i could be way wrong here, might be worth while going to your local garage and asking a mechanic for he's opinion on this, let him drive the car and see what the problem could be.

Might be worth going to a couple, to see if they match up, how are your brakes on the car, the earlier post commented the brakes required more force on the pedal to stop.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Sounds to me something is stuck but i could be way wrong here, might be worth while going to your local garage and asking a mechanic for he's opinion on this, let him drive the car and see what the problem could be.
> 
> Might be worth going to a couple, to see if they match up, how are your brakes on the car, the earlier post commented the brakes required more force on the pedal to stop.


Well, the brakes seemed to be good today. I think it may have just been me being really fussy.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hotwaxxx take your car to a garage, and see what the problem could be, best option.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Hotwaxxx take your car to a garage, and see what the problem could be, best option.


I have. I dropped it off this morning on the way to work. See what their opinion is.:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats brilliant, keep me informed what the problem was :thumb:

Thats a good step to take...


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats brilliant, keep me informed what the problem was :thumb:
> 
> Thats a good step to take...


Thanks for your help mate - really appreciated. I'll let you know of the outcome.:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

hotwaxxx said:


> Thanks for your help mate - really appreciated. I'll let you know of the outcome.:thumb:


Hi Hotwaxxx any result on the outcome...


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Tbh (your not going to like me for this one!) if your replacing the clutch get them to look at the DMF, and if it's anywhere near any troules, and you can afford it, I'd get that replaced too. You'll be pissed if it goes in 12 months and you have another full set of labour charges.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I am kinda lost, what has the dpf got to do with the clutch not working?
Or are we talking about the DUEL MASS FLYWHEEL?
Maybe the smell wasn`t "eggy". Its got to be the clutch as you are killing it by holding the car on the clutch instead of the handbrake. Any smoke? 
From your test of engine reving but the road speed at the wheel doesn`t increase then it is deffo a clutch issue. Driving for any lenght of time with a slipping clutch is putting extra load on the DMF too.
DMF problems are difficult, they are fitted to take a load, smooth the load if you what I mean. When they get sloppy you get vibrations and the like. Any decent garage or clutch specialist will have a tool for measuring the slack but they wont be able to do these until the car is stripped down. Tranny vans eat these for fun. 
If it was me and I have done two now, I would change the dmf anyway. Especially since its coping with more power due to a remap. 6speed kills clutches/dmf. It will be cheaper in the long run. The DMF will be the same price as the clutch kit.
Stick with the LUK repset clutch kit and the LUK DMF. These are standard fit on VAGS anyway and are good for just over 300bhp.
The cheapest place I can find is www.buypartsbuy.co.uk.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

How longs the job reduntildie, to change the dmf plus clutch on those.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Right people.

The garage I went to said that it seems the clutch has gone and quoted me a rough £400+vat for a new clutch and around 5 hours labour. Now I plan to get a few more quotes first but that doesn't sound too bad.

I asked about the flywheel and he said upon driving the car, there does not seem to be any vibrations/rattling and the gears are all slotting into place so he doesn't see it needs it. He said it should be okay to drive as long as I take it slow and change to appropriate gears at all times and use my handbrake whenever stopping.

I am taking it to a specialist clutch garage tomorrow (A1 Clutches in Tipton) to see there take on the matter.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> How longs the job reduntildie, to change the dmf plus clutch on those.


What year/model is it?

A4 fwd, 6 hours at a guess.
I did the missus tt quattro in our garage at home and it took me and my dad most of the day. That car was a pain to work on. Non quattro would be easier.

I have a shogun pinin which has no 3rd gear so clutch/gearbox swap planned which looking at it, will take yonks. Mitsi literature says 6 hours

OP have you priced up a repset clutch kit on buypartsby? I bet its half that price
Nothing stopping you supplying your own parts, just make sure they all get fitted


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Right. Had a few quotes and A1 Clutches in Tipton who my father has used in the past is who I've gone with.

£360 (inc VAT) - Clutch
£590 (inc VAT) - Clutch/Flywheel

I've gone with these guys and also got a courtesy car plus they'll have it done by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Glad it getting sorted :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

hotwaxxx said:


> Right. Had a few quotes and A1 Clutches in Tipton who my father has used in the past is who I've gone with.
> 
> £360 (inc VAT) - Clutch
> £590 (inc VAT) - Clutch/Flywheel
> ...


Hi Hotwaxxx, thats a great result there, is that £590 in vat for the clutch and flywheel fitted, if so thats not a bad price.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

What brand of parts are they using? Make sure all parts get changed out including the release bearing, usually hydraulic on modern cars.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Can't quite understand why you balanced car on clutch on a hill?? Of course the clutch will burn out!! If you have done that on all your cars you have got away with it extremely lightly!!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

dubber said:


> Glad it getting sorted :thumb:


So am i, you dont know how hard it was to not say, do you think someone has shat in your transmission 

Im proud, i held out to the end :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> So am i, you dont know how hard it was to not say, do you think someone has shat in your transmission
> 
> Im proud, i held out to the end :thumb:


:wall::lol::lol:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

All sorted at a grand price of £595 all inclusive.

I got a LuK Innovation Clutch and Dual Mass Flywheel and they returned the old bits and pieces to me to inspect (don't know what I am meant to look at but its dirty and extremely heavy).

The clutch pedal feels superb now and the car actually feels a touch quicker (don't know if that's just me or the actual car). 

The parts are guaranteed for 24,000 miles or 2 years and I have to return to A1 Clutches for inspection on four different occasions (500 miles, 3000 miles, 6000 miles and 12000 miles).

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cracking price that and seems a fantastic aftercare service.


----------

